# Do You Tip Service Personnel More After Having Driven Rideshare?



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Waiters.
Waitresses.
Takeout.
Bell hops.
U/L drivers.

I try to, mainly after learning that, separate from the money itself, the folks who do tip are really showing a touch of class. Tippers are thinkers, they are aware of their surroundings and what kind of situation they are in. They have grown past thinking in terms of how large of the pie slice they can keep for themselves. They see a Bigger Picture.

Hats off to tippers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Waiters.
> Waitresses.
> Takeout.
> Bell hops.
> ...


I suspect I tip less and that other drivers do the same. I feel as if I've gone from being a great tipper to an average one.

I've had so many waitresses and other service folks NOT tip me that I'm beginning to resent tipping them.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've always been a pretty good tipper. So it hasn't really changed. It's definitely made me realize how generous I am though, now that I see how the majority of passengers don't tip.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I tip less now than before I began doing rideshare.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm with @Fuzzyelvis , I've been screwed over by so many waitpeople and bartenders EVEN IF we discuss their tips on the ride. I'm a little less generous now and have stiffed one person who I gave a ride to and they came up light. For the 10 or so rides I have taken over the years I always tip my driver roughly 20% of the fare in cash.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I suspect I tip less and that other drivers do the same. I feel as if I've gone from being a great tipper to an average one.
> 
> I've had so many waitresses and other service folks NOT tip me that I'm beginning to resent tipping them.


THIS! I now tip less.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I usually tip generously, but I have rare occasion to. I don't eat out, I don't drink alcohol, I sleep in my car instead of renting hotel rooms, I carry my own luggage, and I drive my own car to get around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Waiters.
> Waitresses.
> Takeout.
> Bell hops.
> ...


I always did tip well.

Probably less now that i drive uber.
Less money.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Waiters.
> Waitresses.
> Takeout.
> Bell hops.
> ...


Ya, I do always tip now. I appreciate their service, and how they are always dealing one on one with the public. They still smile regardless of how degrading the job gets at times.
I noticed female bartenders and servers always tip, always!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I already tipped generously before, usually $2 minimum at coffee shops and bars (even for a $4 drink) and 20% minimum at restaurants. I tip all rideshare drivers $3-15 depending on distance. I will keep doing it until companies are forced by law to provide living wages.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I already tipped generously before, usually $2 minimum at coffee shops and bars (even for a $4 drink) and 20% minimum at restaurants. I tip all rideshare drivers $3-15 depending on distance. I will keep doing it until companies are forced by law to provide living wages.


You're a dream Delight in the customer service industry!!! I bet you have a Wonderful personality too!!!??????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Waiters.
> Waitresses.
> Takeout.
> Bell hops.
> ...


I have a unique method of getting tips, I just rob them ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve always overtipped. I learned this from my father.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> You're a dream Delight in the customer service industry!!! I bet you have a Wonderful personality too!!!??????


:biggrin: You know I'm not tipping for compliments on a forum, right? But yeah, I am one of the most pleasant individuals a person can meet in their day, no strings attached.

I don't just tip to be nice. I'm a middle class revolutionary.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

food service generally all 20% unless service sucked.
RS, always, not 20%, tho.
Food delivery, yes but only on FOOD amount not service and del fees. 
Hotel cleaning, never, but i should.
Cruise.....well you are kinda forced.......


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Po Quiz: Without googling what does the term TIPS stand for?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

To insure promptness


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> food service generally all 20% unless service sucked.
> RS, always, not 20%, tho.
> Food delivery, yes but only on FOOD amount not service and del fees.
> Hotel cleaning, never, but i should.
> Cruise.....well you are kinda forced.......


At least you acknowledge by tipping. It's really the thought that counts. I've gotten many $1 tips.
Better than a handshake!!!??


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Right.

*T*o
*I*nsure
*P*rompt
*S*ervice


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Waiters.
> Waitresses.
> Takeout.
> Bell hops.
> ...


No. I have always tipped well for good service and continue to do so.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Restaurant servers I've always tipped 15% ... minimum. More if they do a good job. And I always tip CASH. PERIOD. None of this "on the card" bullsh1t. It makes an impression, believe me. You'll be remembered the next time you come, and not in a bad way. I don't know when people decided it was okay to tip on paper, giving control to the employer and government, but I suspect it was around the same time that great service became a legend of the past.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

What I hate about tipping is it puts the onus on the customer to have to think about compensating over and above the price of the bill so the employer doesn’t have to.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I tip off the service I receive. Poor service, poor tip, average service okay tip. Great service, great tip. I worked in food service long enough to know when the kitchen is in the weeds or when the server messed up. A server blaming the kitchen when it was obviously their fault is the quickest way not to get a tip. A server that comes up and says sorry I messed up will not be punished from me tip wise.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> What I hate about tipping is it puts the onus on the customer to have to think about compensating over and above the price of the bill so the employer doesn't have to.


That's cause We're Better Than the Owner!!!???


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I am surprised to hear of complaints about folks in the service industry gypping drivers on tips. Friends and acquaintances in that arena are usually rabid about tipping. But I haven't had enough waitperson's on rideshare to know about that. I would think that the fact that the tip can happen after the ride would not give service industry types a get-out-of-tipping-free card. So yeah, suprising.

I have always had mixed feelings on tipping. For younger folks who may not know, growing up in the 60s and 70s a base tip was 10% of the check. At least in Northern California. Notably good service was 15%. I would hear of big spenders tipping out at 20% at times.

At some point 15% became the base tip, with some restaurants adding up to an 18% gratuity on large parties.

When I was married my wife and I would get in fights about how much to tip. I'm talking ruin-the-evening level fights. She was an ex-server and felt that 20% was a minimum tip. I wanted to tip based on the quality of the service. Kaboom.

Although I feel that "tip creep" has been sponsored by restaurateurs as a way to subsidize server wages and increase their bottom line, at this point in life I have pretty much surrendered to the system, and I usually tip in the 20% ballpark or better. And as Johnny M noted, good tippers are remembered, and I often do get smiles and quick attention on a return visit to an establishment.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> And as Johnny M noted, good tippers are remembered, and I often do get smiles and quick attention on a return visit to an establishment.


Absolutely. I'm a weekly regular at a local diner/BBQ place. When I walk in I sit at the counter. One of the servers there will make a beeline over to me and it usually goes like the following:

Server: "Having the 'Traveler's' again, Hun"?
Me: "Yes, please"
Server: "Pancakes, Bacon, and OJ"?
Me: "You got it."
Server: [puts down coffee with creamer] You got it, Hun, be right back with the OJ. [puts my order into POS terminal]

Within less than 30 seconds of me sitting down, my order is in the system, and I've got my coffee in front of me. Part of this is because this is a place known for good service. They have VERY low turnover, which is a sign of well paid/treated staff. I'm in no way a "high-roller" or big spender, mind you. But they know which customers leave good CASH tips, and that I'm a "low-maintenance" (i.e. non a-hole) customer.

Anyone who sits down after me gets the usual 3-5 minute wait, even if they already know what they're ordering.

If it ever takes longer than a minute before I'm taken care of it's either because the manager dropped the ball and didn't assign a server to the counter, or it's a server from the evening shift that doesn't know me.

Now, not every place has on-the-ball servers like this. But It only takes a few good cash tips at any quality place and you'll be treated like a VIP even if you're just ordering a hamburger.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Cool.

I can walk into my local Mickey Ds and if the one gal who is usually there, is there, I can just say "The usual".

Feels good.


----------

